# Biete Dead Island



## Sepprl (30. September 2011)

Hi,

falls jemand an dem Spiel Dead Island Interesse hat, kurz per PM bei mir melden, habe es grade durchgezockt, traumhaft.
Schreibe den Steam Account um auf neue E-Mail (nur das Spiel ist aktiviert worden) gegen den Nachweis >18.

Preis: 20€

Cheers!


----------



## Ericson493 (30. September 2011)

hallo, habe interesse an dead island und würde es kaufen, schreib mir doch eine pm damit ich dir meine adresse geben kann! mfg


----------



## Sepprl (1. Oktober 2011)

angebot ist noch aktuell


----------

